# Your Favorite Cobbler? (No, this is not about Shoes!)



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

"a deep-dish fruit pie with a rich biscuit crust, usually only on top."

That's how dictionary.com defines that food dish I know and savor.

Tonight being Sunday night, I had my usual Chicken Fried Chicken with Cobbler. But they were all out of my favorite Peach, hot to settle for Blackberry. 

So it got to me to thinkin', what cobbler is _your_ favorite! Please vote and post away--this may be the only way to savor dessert without adding inches and pounds! :icon_smile_wink:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Blackberry or peach...without a doubt.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Blueberries picked from the bush that my great-grandfather planted when he and my great-grandmother moved into their home around 1900. My first cousin once removed now owns the property, and the bush lives on.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Voted fo peach.....although the only time I routinely eat cobbler, if you call once or so a year routinely, is at a restaurant called the Jolly Fisherman on Long Island but alas, they usually only have 2/3 of apple, blueberry and cherry, add a litte coffee or chocolate Hagen-Dazs and you are ready to go (to the gym)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

wild Maine blueberry cobbler after eating a lobster roll. Mmmm! I can't wait to get back.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> wild Maine blueberry cobbler after eating a lobster roll. Mmmm! I can't wait to get back.


My thoughts exactly. I cannot wait until the family heads up to Maine in the summer.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

CCabot said:


> My thoughts exactly. I cannot wait until the family heads up to Maine in the summer.


I love Maine. Sometimes I dream of quitting my job, moving to a small island, and buying a lobster boat. It's probably not as fun as it seems, but in my daydream it is. Ah well, back to reality....


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Chase, was this at BEP? That sounds really good for a cold winter weekend!!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was on a archaeologic survey in the nearby Los Padres National Forest. Everyone laughed at my two Dutch Ovens,wooden ammo box kitchen and gunny sack with a bag of flour, beans, molasses, coffee, some redwine and some root veggies nestled in a cook and coffeepot. We passed the ruins of a homestead and I saw6 really ancient figtrees. While everyone was kicking into old trash middens I was filling a sack with deep purple figs. We set up camp and SUPRISE! somebody forgot fuel for the Coleman stove. I had managed to bag 4 rabbits with an old 5 screw k22. One girl asked if I was going to make food with my solar ovens as I was banking the coalfire. We had rabbit stew in wine with onions, carrots and potatos, pepper, salt and a few native California Bayleaves plucked from a nearby bush. Dessert was fig cobbler with a cinnamon biscuit top. My crew tried half heartedly to cook freezedried camping meals the next two days. I had this big enamel pot with beans and doublesmoked german bacon from the deli with drop biscuits and coffee in perpetual readiness. That was my personal best cobbler.


----------

